

Microsoft Gets Brutally Honest About Its Bold New Design For Windows  - cliffkuang
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669407/microsoft-gets-brutally-honest-about-redesigning-windows

======
debacle
Microsoft needs some brutal honesty about its bold new design for windows:
It's too much of a deviation from standard Windows, it is _never_ going to be
embraced by businesses as a better way to work, and no one I have talked to is
impressed with the fact that they're basically just tarting up Windows 7 with
unnecessary features instead of polishing the amazing OS that they created.

